# ASCE 7 flowcharts



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 1, 2014)

Some shameless self-promotion here but I wanted to make sure people studying for the SE lateral portion of the exam don't miss these.

Andy (SEHQ on here) and I worked up some flowcharts for Chapter 11 and 12 of ASCE 7. These flowcharts will hopefully be invaluable for the SE exam as the seismic ground motion values, seismic design category, and equivalent lateral force procedure will almost certainly be represented on the SE exam in one question or anther.

Andy worked up an article on ASCE 7 chapter 11 here: http://structuralengineerhq.com/seismic-design-criteria-asce-7-chapter-11/

And the three seismic flowcharts can be found here: http://structuralengineerhq.com/three-seismic-design-requirements-flowcharts/

Please let us know what you think. If anyone has created similar tools there really isn't much sense in keeping them for yourselves. Please post anything you can share in this topic so we can all work on passing this exam together.


----------



## darius (Sep 1, 2014)

Good job guys!

is a definitely great tool when you start with Seismic Portion.

In regards to flowcharts, there are few useful charts in Civil Engineering Reference Manual (specially for Steel Design). I am having the 11th Edition which I have used for my PE preparation, but I still believe is a great reference manual and I am using it for the SE Test.

Thanks Mighty Engineer &amp; SEHQ.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 22, 2014)

These are awesome and really easy to follow. Thank you! Wish I could offer something I've done, but you all seem so much more prepared. As long as I'm not the guy that shows up with the TI-89 or shows up on the wrong day...


----------

